# INHARITED PIGEONS NEED HELP



## vickierc (Mar 27, 2003)

in september of last year i moved into a home and took over managing the house. the owners had pigeons and when they moved they left the birds. i have counted 15 at first now there are more. the managers before me put chicken wire over a cubby hole on the eve of the house to keep them out. the eve is right in front of my door on the outside of the house. i have since cut the wire back so they can get in there and be safe and protected from the whether. i am feeding them wild bird seem mix they like the sunflower seeds in the mix best. i put the seeds on the ground in the same place every day and when it is gone i put out more. my questions are: should i build a coop for them? how do i get them to go in the coop? will they ever get to know me and trust me? 

[This message has been edited by vickierc (edited March 27, 2003).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vickie and welcome to pigeons.com!!!! I am not too far from you .. Lake Forest.

Thank you for trying to help the birds. Yes, if you could build them a coop/loft/flypen it would be ever so much better.

Can you post a bit more about the circumstances of the birds and what you feel you need to do? We are happy to help!

Again, welcome!

Terry Whatley


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

The usual method of catching wild feral pigeons is to raid their sleeping areas at night, using a flashlight you shine the their eyes while you proceed to capture them.
Once caught, you place them into your new coop, close the door and get them used to eating and drinking in the new shelter.
After a period of time (say 2 or 3 weeks, you just two or three out during the day. They will most likely stay around the coop and want to return to the inside at dusk.
Once you have some of them trained, you can then let the remainder out and they will usually follow the original leaders.
Pigeon feed purchased from a local feed store is the best food, along with some pigeon grit placed in a seperate container.
Water should be changed daily.
Keep an eye out for any sick birds, these should be removed from the flock immediately and given special attention.
Later you can build some nesting boxes inside the loft for the birds to lay eggs, etc.
If you decide to do all of this, we can give you some tips on "loft construction".
I am assuming these birds are wild feral pigeons, let us know this.
Good luck,
Carl


----------



## vickierc (Mar 27, 2003)

i am sure at one time they were cared for be the people that lived here. the man i work for now i guess at the request of another manager put a statue of an owl on the roof, the pigeons just walk around on the roof anyway. what i would like to see is them in something so that if i ever leave this home they will become apart of the property to be cared for and not pests that are to be gotten rid of. don't know how to accomplish this. i talk to them whenever i can because the stay just above my door. there is always one that is at the entrance or the eave, think he is the look out. they always go in at 6:00 or before dark. and before i put the food out they did not get up till 9:00. now they are up earilier. probily because they do not have to work so hard for food they are not as tired. the reason that they were botherson before is because two of the rooms have tim roof and they can be noisey running around all day. they stay close to the house on the wires outside. and maybe if i could become close enough to them i will take them with me if and when i go so i know nobody will hurt them. don't really know what to do? how do i build them a coop. don't know what they need and there is alot of them. and i am a woman so am not real handy with that kind of stuff????????????


[This message has been edited by vickierc (edited March 27, 2003).]


----------



## racingpaperboy (Dec 31, 2002)

It sounds to me like these pigeons are probably in the attic area of the house.The best way to capture these pigeons is to close off the eve with the chicken wire after it gets dark.Then go into the attic with a flashlight and you should be able to catch them by hand.Use the flashlight to be able to see where there roosting and shut the light off to catch them.I can tell you that there is probably a lot more pigeons in there than you think.I would first build a coop before catching the birds.You should be able to get a set of plans for a coop on this website.I would at least build it big enough for 25 or 30 pigeons.You should get the pigeons out because they will tear up a house. What happens is they mess up the isulation and the droppings is really a health hazzard.I have seen this first hand,i remove pigeons from buildings and residential homes a lot.One house we went in the owner told us that they had about 25 pigeons in the attic area.Well i can tell you he was very shocked when we caught 650 pigeons in his attic. The sad thing about this is the house was ruined and they had to tear it down.This house was probably one of the oldest houses in town.Well i hope this helps in catching the pigeons and gives you a little more information. 
Racingpaperboy


----------



## racingpaperboy (Dec 31, 2002)

I forgot to mention in my last post that it is probably not a good idea to turn these pigeons loose after you get them in the new loft.I would keep them penned up for awhile.At least let them raise some young in the new coop.After the young birds are going outside the loft and back in the older birds will follow.Being so close to where they once was some will probably go back to the house.The main thing is getting them on a daily feeding routine. Hope this helps
Racingpaperboy


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Check with city hall to see if you need a permit to build a pigeon loft before you start. 

I can help you on loft plans if you decide to build. When you are ready to build, invite some friends over, feed them, and have everyone help build it. But, as with pigeons, feed them after they work









Julie


----------



## vickierc (Mar 27, 2003)

Not only do i need plans for a loft and i will contact city hall to see what they say. no i do not believe they are in the allic. there are two enclosed patio's which are extended onto the house in two seperate areas. the roof of the patio's tucks under the eaves of the house it creates a triangle inclosed area that's where they are. the next problem is catching them they are in a hard to reach area. there is no space between the patio roof and the eaves and the opening is at either sides of the patio wall on side is open for them and the other is enclosed with wire, the space is not an area that i would have access to, so catching them will be a problem. any suggestions? the next question what is work when it comes to pigeon's what is it that they do? i know nothing about them except that i have identified at least three kinds i have from the pictures of the loft on the site. all total today there were about 20 of them flying together. also how do you tell if they are sick? I looked for a book on them at the petco store where i got there food but there was not one? conisder that i am a blank page here, so just start at the beginning.

[This message has been edited by vickierc (edited March 28, 2003).]

[This message has been edited by vickierc (edited March 28, 2003).]


----------



## racingpaperboy (Dec 31, 2002)

If you go to the local public library they should have some basic pigeon books. I am sure they do. As far as catching them,it sounds to me like you will need a live pigeon trap.This will take awhile to catch them all but can be done in time.
Racinpaperboy


----------



## vickierc (Mar 27, 2003)

where do you get a live trap, and how do you trap them?


----------



## racingpaperboy (Dec 31, 2002)

The best trap you can get is a bob type trap.You might be able to order one at a local farm store or anyone that deals with live traps.These are repeating type traps that will keep catching until it is full.
Racingpaperboy


----------

